# Moving company Problems



## Acorleone

Hello, I'm moving from North America to Netherlands. My Ship container is set to arrive today. the moving company here in Netherlands is been a bit of pain.

Now they charging me €300 extra Euros because I live in an apartment and they says it will take them extra time, I told them I talked with the administration of the Building and there will be a exclusive elevator for them. also the elevator is very fast takes only 35 seconds to arrive to my floor. 

Also they are telling me they should do the move this week but if for some reason there is a delay with container this week I will have to wait 3 extra week because they are fully booked for next weeks. I was astonished by this. 

What are my options , Do I really have any no options but to obeyed them in everything they request? I already paid for all the service. 
Cheers


----------



## Bevdeforges

This is a rather old thread, so I'm going to close it.

If you want help with a moving (or other) company, you should probably put your query in the forum for the country in which the mover (or other vendor) is based. For Basel, that would be "Other Europe"


----------

